# Should I go ahead and get this?



## jennaisrad (Jun 19, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752837&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Seems like a pretty sweet deal, especially with free shipping... my current cage is the biggest pain to clean... but it was free. Dexy likes to go to every single level in her cage (and poop on each one, of course) so I definitely want something with lots of room for exploration (and mealworm hiding).

Hoping this will be big enough to actually attempt to litter train my lil lady... Should I put her wheel and a litter box on the very bottom? On the second level?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Alas, the link doesn't work from Canada. PetSmart is like that sometimes; denying us even the hint of things to be jealous about! What's the name of the cage setup? And it sounds like you already know he likes going between levels, so a multi-level cage isn't as risky a setup? (Some hedgehogs refuse to ever explore past the ground level.)


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm having trouble with the link as well, although I'm in the US. It seems to direct to a general search rather than whatever item you were trying to ask about. If you have the name of the product we can google it and tell you our thoughts 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KylaMissa (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh wow that's a pretty great deal. I have a double critter nation that caused double that. I say grab it while you can!


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

While the multi-level Ferret Nation cages are nice for ferrets, hedgehogs have poor eyesight. You will need to make sure to cordon off each level and have enclosed ladder-type fixtures (some people use something similar to dryer vent hose but DrsFosterandSmith sells them as does Ferret.Com). Also be aware that this type of cage will be more difficult to heat unless your entire home is kept at a warm temperature. 

The ladders they provide with this cage are simply too dangerous for hedgehogs.

I hate to burst your bubble, but please be mindful of the safety of your little one. There is something positive about this cage, they sell a "privacy cover" which is nice. I used to cover my ferret's cage at night so they would get total darkness.

Single-level cages are preferred unless you are willing to put in the extra time and money for modification. Good luck cage hunting.

And . . . your hedgie - she's really pretty!


----------



## KylaMissa (Oct 29, 2013)

A double is the same as two singles. The levels can be completely sealed off. I have a double critter nation and use it as two separate cages. You'll just need to order a second bottom level pan for the top and it's perfectly fine. It's not expensive and can be ordered with the cage so they come in at the same time.


----------



## jennaisrad (Jun 19, 2011)

I will definitely be putting barriers around the levels, already got that covered in my current cage, and I have barriers on the ramps. From most of the reviews I've read these come with ramp covers as to save their little feet from the ramps, but I will probably look into some sort of tunnel type thing. 

As far as heating goes, this is actually my first winter in my new place so I will have to get something to heat her cage. The house I lived in before was always pretty comfortable, never had any issues with temperature for her. I'll have to invest in a couple CHE's but I'm thinking that won't be too much work.

This will actually be her fourth cage in two years; I want her to have more space since she doesn't get as much free roaming time in her playpen as she did when I only worked one job. She loves to explore, I'm hoping with a big cage I can change things up for her more often. I also want to be able to fit her dig box in there, she can't get enough of it. 

Like I mentioned, I got her current cage for free and I HATE IT. The only good thing is that there is way more space than her previous cages. It's just a beast to keep clean and rearrange. I like the wide opening doors on the Ferret Nation and I REALLY like the price, might have to spend my Chicago money on this before they make it too expensive.


----------



## akane (Jan 2, 2013)

I have FNs for my chins and I was thinking of FNs or critter nations (smaller wire spacing, more vertical wires, slightly bigger space). I wasn't going to give them levels though. In fact I thought about putting a full length divider where that shelf is and making each FN or CN level hold 2 hedgehogs. I have 12 plus hoglets though and I'm looking for a good way to get them out of bins and house them well in a given space. I found some 9" wheels that would fit although the small size does cause a few problems for big hedgies. One wall does have cages with a 30" depth and various width which fit the bigger hedgies and their full size carolina storm wheels.


----------

